# Stanley RB 10 found in house move



## PG_Zac (Feb 14, 2009)

We moved house about 6 months ago, and last week I had the chance to unpack some of my workshop boxes.

Guess what I found?
A Stanley plane I didn't even know I had. I didn't even know this type existed - a *Stanley RB10*









-

The crumpled paper on the right turned out to be the *User Manual*









-

I inherited some tools from my late father-in-law about 3 years ago, but my wife actually packed them and brought them home. There was a Stanley no. 4 in that collection, and I guess this one must have been there as well. The old man didn't use his tools for at least 2 years before his passing, so this plane has been sitting in its box for at least 5 years.

This is the plane's condition as it emerged from the box.








-

For those who don't know (I didn't), the RB10 has disposable blades which are kept in the handle. Lo and behold, there were blades in the handle.








-

So, I brushed off the plane with a dry paint brush to look at what was under the years of crud, and the plane is close to pristine condition. The text cast in the body below the lateral adjustment lever is

*STANLEY
12-100
ENGLAND*








-

The only "problem" I have found so far, is a very light rusting of the exposed cast iron, and the blade adjustment is a bit sticky. (big deal) It would take very little effort to bring this plane to original condition. To test it, I even used it a little last night to chamfer an edge on a new door I'm making, and it worked perfectly without me even looking at the state of the cutting edge.








-

Does anyone out there have one of these planes? 
Are they worth using? 
Can we still buy blades for them? 
Disposable plane blades ??? !!!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

very cool find indeed. looks like a very useful tool, nice to see you again


----------



## kiwi1969 (Dec 22, 2008)

interesting. I,m sure there,s a swiss company making planes with disposable blades. Gotta love those plastic handles.


----------



## PG_Zac (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome back. Working away from home for extended periods, and the company's internet access rules has made my time on this website terribly restricted.

In another day or two I'll post the door I finished two hours ago.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

interesting plane


----------



## OldGrumpy (Jan 29, 2010)

I still use one of these - I was given it by a friend when he moved to France and was clearing out. Mine was a little rusty but cleaned up well. The blades are still available - just search for Stanley RB10 blades. I find it to be an excellent tool and very useful. The blade opens right up to the edge of the plane and makes it ideal for rebating or lipping an edge. I know replaceable blades might sound a bit 'not-quite-craftsmanlike' to some, If you can't fix it with a hammer you have an electrical faultbut if you have to take a plane to a job elsewhere and don't want to lump an oilstone or other sharpener along with you, or if you hit a hidden nail and take a chunk out of the edge, they're absolutely wizard!


----------



## Rubbersnout (Aug 3, 2011)

I just inherited one of these from a previous house owner. It was hidden on a dusty shelf in the work room.
It took me seconds to take it to pieces but hours to put back together again!!! 
THANKS to your photos, I eventually got the pieces in the right order.
It seems to be the DIY version of the old plane (a tool I never got to use easily) but, strangely, it works a treat. And maybe the replaceable blade is a good idea, despite its 'amateur' image.
PLANE ON!


----------



## jonoseph (Dec 13, 2015)

On ebay there were a number of blade adverts and one looked confusing .I sent a message asking if the price was for one single blade .The reply was "Yes that`s correct ". It was the same price for a pack of 5 blades on the other ads .
So be a little wary but the plane is superbly tough and effective . One of Stanley`s best planes despite the snobbery .


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

I've got a very old #10 and it has been a lifesaver at times.


----------



## jonoseph (Dec 13, 2015)

Staley are a very large and famous company but the RB10 plane I bought first had a twisted sole that took ages to flatten. The company did not close down as it has too much cash in the bank . Any small company would have gone to the wall . Stanley can survive untouched but not everything they make is perfect . I have an old Stanley 4 1/2 plane where the blade would not sit flat on the frog. The lateral adjuster rivet was sticking up too far . I inherited that plane and it had never been put right all through the previous owners life . To me the lever on the top cap in most planes is inferior to the screw mechanism on new Spear and Jackson planes . But Stanley do not have to bother as they have lots of cash in the bank . Complacency with cash is an unbeatable combination .


----------



## AMZ (Jan 27, 2020)

Did you happen to find the cord?


----------

